# Chickenfoot



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

(Sammy Hagar, Michael Anthony, Chad Smith and Joe Satriani)

May 15 - Vancouver, British Columbia - Commodore Ballroom
May 24 - Toronto, Ontario - The Mod Club Theatre


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Montreal! Montreal! Come on!


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

> Montreal! Montreal! Come on!


it's not like they'll be in conflict with hockey hwopv

Andy


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

sysexguy said:


> it's not like they'll be in conflict with hockey hwopv
> 
> Andy


Who cares about hockey... :rockon2:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I guess it wouldn't apply because this is a club tour but most arena tours skip Montreal in April/May because of the playoff schedule that can change depending on how long each series lasts and home advantage.....

As for who cares, some fans wished more players cared.....

I've since listened to the clips and Chickenfoot's greatest asset is MA's back vocals imho....

Andy


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

sysexguy said:


> I guess it wouldn't apply because this is a club tour but most arena tours skip Montreal in April/May because of the playoff schedule that can change depending on how long each series lasts and home advantage.....
> 
> As for who cares, some fans wished more players cared.....
> 
> ...


lol yeah... I expect Chickenfoot to go to Metropolis or something like that, not Bell Center 

I saw Satriani on tour for Super Colossal at the Metropolis. Great show


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

Just got my tix for Vancouver.

$40 plus Ticketbastard charges.

Should be a fun show!

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## wayne (Apr 8, 2009)

Halifax too!

http://halifaxrockfest.ca/

Haven't quite figured out how, yet, but gotta go! :rockon2:

W


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

Rhythmeister said:


> Just got my tix for Vancouver.
> 
> $40 plus Ticketbastard charges.
> 
> ...


Thats a reasonable price for that show. I'm jealous. I'd be there in a heart beat, but baby #2 is coming around that time. Hopefully the band lasts long enough to do a second tour.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

August 2009
2 - Halifax, Nova Scotia - Citadel Hill 
4 - Toronto, Ontario - Sound Academy


----------

